# #11 Gewinnspiel Bier: Was macht die Ur Craft so einmalig?



## Georg Baumann (16. März 2020)

Jede Woche gibt's einen Kasten Bier zu gewinnen. Die Frage diesmal

*Warum sind die Ur Craft Biere so einmalig? * HIER könnt Ihr spicken.

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum *19. März* an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Kommentare hier oder auf Facebook werden NICHT berücksichtigt.

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _

*In eigener Sache: Der ANGLERBOARD BIERSHOP*

Wie Ihr beim Anklicken der Links bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, seht Ihr im Shop das Anglerboard-Logo (https://anglerboard.klosterbrauerei.com). Hintergrund: Wir starten mit der Klosterbrauerei eine Kooperation. Von jedem Bier, das über diesen Anglerboard-Bier-Shop gekauft wird, kriegen wir einen kleinen Anteil ab. Für die Käufer kostet es keinen Cent mehr, uns hilft es, das Angebot hier für User weiter kostenfrei anzubieten. Wir planen für dieses Jahr auch schon die eine oder andere weitere Aktion

Also: Wenn Euch der Bierdurst packt, kauft über diesen Link. Das löscht den Durst und hilft dem Anglerboard

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir: Wieviel Bier passt in die größte Flasche, die man bei der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle bestellen kann? Die richtige Antwort war: 3 Liter. Über einen Kasten Bier freuen darf sich Axel Singe aus Wallsbüll. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! _


Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


----------



## nichtsfaenger (23. März 2020)

Recht herzliches Dankeschön. Ich freue mich riesig.
Mfg
Mike Schwenzfeier


----------



## nichtsfaenger (23. März 2020)

Oh, falsche Woche


----------

